# Change tuning of playback audio?



## Frank1985 (Jan 4, 2020)

My primary practice/learning tool is a guitalele tuned in fourths to ADGCEA.

I navigate the fretboard on this as if the tuning was EADGBE, just to avoid confusion when switching to my electric guitars. For example, I will identify the A string on my guitalele as an E, the D as A etc.

Are these programs capable of changing the tuning of the playback audio, so that the audio conforms to my guitalele tuning but the notes on the ledger lines stay the same?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 4, 2020)

I am not 100% shure what you mean, but have you tried melodyne? I think they have a free demo you can try.

If it is midi, there should be midi plugins in your daw that you can just put on every channel and set the tuning to +2 or something.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2020)

What program are you playing back audio from and using to display notation? I think most scorewriters allow you to define custom instruments and you'd be able to set the transposition you want.


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 4, 2020)

Well at the minute Musescore, but there doesn’t seem to be a way to change tuning without affecting the notation. I wanted to check here before investing in either Sibelius or the other two.


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2020)

in Musescore, can't you set an instrument as a transposing one?
right-click on the staff, "staff/part properties"..."transposition"..."5-Perfect Fourth" Up
is this it?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2020)

Rob said:


> in Musescore, can't you set an instrument as a transposing one?
> right-click on the staff, "staff/part properties"..."transposition"..."5-Perfect Fourth" Up
> is this it?


Yup






Frank1985 said:


> Well at the minute Musescore.


Musescore's great! If it can't do something you need it to do just ask on the forum and it might be something that can be easily implemented. Or possible via a plugin.


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks guys, I’m using the iPad version which can’t do that without shifting the notes but I’ll give it a go on my laptop later!


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 4, 2020)

gave it a go on the dekstop version and the transposition applies to the notes also, which isn't what i want. I mean that is a vital feature, but in addition to that i want to be able to transpose audio only for reasons discussed. i guess i'll be making a feature request on the MS website then!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2020)

Could you send me a Musescore file that you want to adjust and I'll play around with it and see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank1985 said:


> gave it a go on the dekstop version and the transposition applies to the notes also, which isn't what i want. I mean that is a vital feature, but in addition to that i want to be able to transpose audio only for reasons discussed. i guess i'll be making a feature request on the MS website then!


I'm afraid I don't follow...


----------

